
Study of sapiosexuality suggests some really are attracted to intelligence - ohjeez
http://www.psypost.org/2018/01/study-sapiosexuality-suggests-people-really-sexually-attracted-intelligence-50526
======
gigatexal
Is anyone really attracted to someone who isn’t smart. Sure you don’t need to
be a PHd. but, at least for me, you need to be able to have an informed
opinion on things to be able to hold an interesting conversation. I’m so glad
my wife meets that for me, we have great back and forth on things.

~~~
HarryHirsch
Not too long ago on this forum someone mentioned a paper where they showed
photographs of the male torso to women. The outcome was that the most muscular
was considered most attractive.

Didn't look at the details, though.

~~~
gph
Yea, but having a muscular torso doesn't preclude the male from being
intelligent as well.

People look at attraction in too much of a binary way. I would think it's most
likely that humans look for both physical and intellectual prowess in their
mates. There might at times be a bit of a trade-off between the two, but
likely we're trying to optimize for getting as best we can in both categories.

